# My Journal.



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

So hi im Zoe for those of you that don`t know that dont know that, im 21. Im engaged. I live and go to college in CT. Ive grown up around horses my whole life and so has my fiance.

Right now where on vaction in the rocky mountains with all our friends, we all are renting a big house in the mountains together. Its pretty fun last night we all stayd up late watching movies together. My fiance kind of got hurt skiing wendsday though :-(, besides that every thing has been pretty fun so far.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Were still on vacation, we had a party last night with a bunch of people we met at the ski lodge, it was really fun, i hate time changes its to confusing


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Im watching the world series, go yankees. My poor honey his leg hurts realy bad. I swear im going to frezze to death if I go out side. I miss the horses, so I guess im gona have to get my cowboyboots out to ride his ride his horses when we get back from vaction. So great hes hurt so i have 2 extra horses to ride when we get back.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I whent skiing for a while today. I miss my horses so much.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

oh yeah part two of the best vaction ever California.


----------



## tinkerbell09 (Nov 23, 2009)

cool!!!!!!! sounds awesome


----------

